# 1/75 Ranger Awarded The Distinguished Service Cross



## Centermass (Oct 27, 2012)

U.S. Army Chief of Staff Gen. Ray Odierno presents the Distinguished Service Cross to Sgt. Craig D. Warfle, from Charlie Company, 1st Battalion, 75th Ranger Regiment, during an award ceremony at Hunter Army Airfield, Ga., Oct. 26, 2012. Warfle received the Army's second highest award for valor for his actions during combat operations in Afghanistan.








His award, was earned during a firefight in August 2010 in which Sergeant Warfle and other Rangers were dropped in to assault a group of Taliban fighters.

“As a young specialist (Warfle’s) distinctive actions as an automatic rifleman provided effective fire against enemy machine gun positions, saved the lives of his fellow teammates and resulted in the deaths of 16 Taliban fighters,” Odierno said. “… It’s about young soldiers doing their jobs, being there for each other, relying on each other, and knowing that they ... will step up when the situation necessitates it. Sgt. Warfle is just another great example of the many great soldiers and warriors who are willing to put their lives on the line for their fellow Rangers and fellow soldiers.”

During the battle, Warfle was shot in the arm, but he continued to operate “with total disregard for his own personal safety, maneuvered on a fortified enemy machine gun position through effective enemy fire,” the Army citation reads. “... His actions allowed the platoon to hastily withdraw and defeat the enemy using air assets.”
Although he said he understands the meaning of the award, Sergeant Warfle said it was something any of his Battalion-mates would have done.

“It kind of gets put on the back burner in your mind,” said the Sergeant who has served two additional deployments to Afghanistan since. “It’s humbling, you know. It’s something that at the time we were just doing what we were doing.”

RLTW!


----------



## goon175 (Oct 27, 2012)

Gen. Odierno awarding 1/75 the Presidential Unit Citation, the highest award a unit can recieve, at the ceremony yesterday.


----------



## Centermass (Oct 27, 2012)

These were 2 firsts. 

1/75 is the first Battalion within the Regiment to be awarded the Presidential Unit Citation.

Sergeant Warfle is the Regiments first Ranger to be awarded the DSC.


----------



## goon175 (Oct 27, 2012)

> 1/75 is the first Battalion within the Regiment to be awarded the Presidential Unit Citation.


 
I'm assuming you mean since the modern day 75th was stood up?


----------



## Centermass (Oct 27, 2012)

goon175 said:


> I'm assuming you mean since the modern day 75th was stood up?


 
Yup. 

Do pushups.


----------



## Brian1/75 (Oct 27, 2012)

The Presidential Citation was for actions while conducting combat operations from May 2010 to Oct 2010 in support of OEF. It was a busy and rough deployment for the Battalion. Well earned.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Oct 27, 2012)

Well done to all involved.  And especially to Sgt. Warfle.


----------



## sfmike (Oct 27, 2012)

Well done. RLTW!


----------



## goon175 (Oct 27, 2012)

Knockin' 'em out!


----------



## goon175 (Oct 28, 2012)

Sgt. Warfle's citation:

http://www.stripes.com/blogs/stripe...-service-cross-1.194855#.UI3E_LOeb6h.facebook



> For Gallantry:
> in action from August 18 to 19, 2010 during combat operations against an armed enemy of the United States as an Automatic Rifleman for a Joint Task Force in support of Operation Enduring Freedom. During this period, Specialist Warfle, with total disregard for his own personal safety, maneuvered on a fortified enemy machine gun position through effective enemy fire. Even after being wounded, Specialist Warfle continued to suppress the enemy with high volumes of effective fire in order to allow his team members to pull his unconscious element leader to safety. Specialist Warfle refused to be medically evacuated from the fight and his actions allowed the Platoon to hastily withdraw and defeat the enemy utilizing air assets. Specialist Warfle’s distinctive accomplishments are in keeping with the finest traditions of military service and reflect great credit upon himself, this Command, and the United States Army.
> 
> SPECIALIST CRAIG WARFLE
> ...


----------



## Centermass (Oct 28, 2012)

Fuckin A.


----------



## dknob (Oct 29, 2012)

What did 3/75 get for Haditha??

Nvm, it was the VUA


----------

